# Metal



## naeff002 (Dec 15, 2010)

Metallyticus splendidus












Sub animals


----------



## dgerndt (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW! So beauitiful!! Where are they from?


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2010)

Love those.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 16, 2010)

Pretty sure that's a transformer. Doesn't that one turn into a car or something...

;-)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2010)

:lol: good one spore! :lol:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Dec 16, 2010)

how easy/difficult are they to keep?? how do you keep them???, I always wanted that specie, but I heard they are not an easy specie


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 16, 2010)

What an awesome roach mimic!


----------



## Borya (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!

Is it true that they spend most of their time in shady places, e.g. behind the bark?

Do they tend to approach light spots, as other species do?

What are you feeding them with?

Do you keep them communally, are they agressive to each other?


----------



## MantisNation (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome species. I love the colors, however dislike the legs lol. (The legs remind me of water bug legs x-)


----------



## naeff002 (Dec 21, 2010)

I do not have them together so I do not know if they are really aggressive against each other when they are adult. I have heard from other people who have / had them that they are notl.

They are indeed always on the dark side of the bark, I also feel they are more active at night because I find them only eating at night. I feed firebrats, they are only night active to.


----------



## Borya (Dec 23, 2010)

I see. Very untypical behaviour, comparing with other species.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## mongoslade2110 (Dec 23, 2010)

wow never seen that one before i learn something new every day :lol:


----------

